# Koli's Curse - J2ME Game with problmes



## zehpavora (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello.

I have a college game project for J2me - Java Mobile. It's actually in Portuguese now, but I plan on doing the english version in the end (who knows, if I find people to translate it, it can have even more...).

Thing is, it's kinda ready. For those who know programming (I don't do a lot, but oh well...), what I am trying to do is to offload the classes off the main game class. I succeed in parts.

Why? Well, I was able to offload the monster class, and it works, but the image is not being shown, so there's monsters on the screen, but they are invisible. You can hit them, kill them and go to the next stage, but you can't see them at all.

I don't know if I should post the code here, since it's over 1000 lines... But I will anyway so you guys can help me...

 MaldicaoKoli.txt - This is the game.
 Zumbis.txt - This is the monster class.

If you look at the code, you'll see that I'm not posting all the classes in the game. Simply because they're not needed to run the game (actually, they are, but there's no problem with them). If you think I should put them here too, tell me, OK?

Also, I would like to kindly ask anyone who downlaod my code(s) NOT to do anything with it unless I say so. This was made by scratch by me, so I own it.

Thanks, all.


----------

